# 1970 Huffy Twin Stick 5 (FOUND)



## RailRider (Dec 24, 2011)

Although this bike was too rough for most I just had to own it. There are only a couple known in this color combo! I found this one on the Muscle Bike Forums!


----------



## drane1 (May 16, 2012)

Too rough? Id be ecstatic too find one this nice. I'm green.


----------



## mateo (May 28, 2012)

man does that thing look fast!!!


----------



## Stingman (May 28, 2012)

Look clean to me! I own a 68 rail myself. The Huffy muscle bikes were sure cool!


----------

